# If He Is 6 Months...



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I think we've all decided that Chance is 6-7 months old. I've tried taping twice already but he rips them halfway and I do not understand how people get them to STAND. I've tried the lightest things possible, followed the directions off the internet and they flop to the front of his head. x_x Is there still hope they'll stand on their own?







He's cute with a flopped ear but I'd love for them BOTH to stand. (He's not a show dog because 1) he was adopted from AC and 2) he's a liver but I'd still like them to stand.) They both stand sometimes like when I really really catch his attention. Normal attention doesn't work. Making exciting sounds do not work. It's rare for them both to stand up and I can't get them to do it twice with the same noise that got them up the first time. He'll keep them up when he's sleeping too???


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

We grab adhesive glue. Rub it on his ears. Put one pink foam roller thing(no idea what they are called, wife got them) glued it. Wrapped tape around each. Wrapped another tape between them.

Kept him busy with other dogs for the first 10 minutes and he randomly scratches at them but can't get them off. They've been on for about 6 days now. 4 more to go.

We have the real sturdy sports tape that he can't get ahold of.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

The best illustrated instructions I ever saw were by Janis Novak when she was here before the green board. You can do lots of damage with the wrong glue. Ostomy glue(like for a colostomy bag) is the best.

from leerburg
http://leerburg.com/tapingears.htm
http://leerburg.com/pdf/tapingears.pdf


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Those are the directions I followed and he was able to get them off somewhat and was highly annoyed with them. Plus they kept falling foward. >< And I'm scared to glue them together instead of taping at the risk he'll end up pawing at it until the glue rips his skin. :S


----------



## ArcticWolf (Jan 2, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: kutzro357The best illustrated instructions I ever saw were by Janis Novak when she was here before the green board.


This is probably not exactly what you are thinking of, but here is an article on ears written by Janis.

http://www.4gsd.net/earsup.html


----------

